# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ابرز  عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة الاثنين 3 اغسطس 2015م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين 3-8-2015م

الإنتباهة :-
* ترتيبات لمحاصرة انضمام الطلاب ل((داعش)) .
* مواجهة جديدة بين مشار وقديت وكاتكوث .
* ارتفاع معدلات تدفق الجنوبيين إلى السودان .
* مجلس الصحافة يعتمد رؤساء اللجان.
* التعليم الخاص: القبول الخاص لا يتم على حساب العام .

الرأي العام :-
* البشير يبحث مع أمبيكي اليوم قضايا الجنوب والحوار الوطني .
* جعفر حماد مديرا للسدود خلفا للحضري والتسليم والتسلم اليوم .
* المرور تشرع في ربط المخالفات المرورية بالترخيص .
* ثلاث وزارات بحكومة الخرطوم للاتحاديين والقيادة الجماعية .
* وقفة احتجاجية لأساتذة جامعة أمدرمان الأهلية .
* السودان يشارك في دورة حفظ السلام لشرق افريقيا .

أخبار اليوم :-
* رئيس الهيئة التشريعية القومية : مناهج الجامعات استعمارية .
* النائب الأول يكشف اليوم لوسائل الإعلام المحلية والعالمية خطة إصلاح الدولة .
* في قرار غريب .. استبدال اسم شارع الشريف الهندي بالخرطوم باسم رجل أعمال راحل معروف .
* أمبيكي يصل البلاد ويلتقي رئيس الجمهورية اليوم .
* المهدي : سأعود للسودان بدون قيد أو شرط .

الخرطوم :-
* جوبا تطالب الخرطوم بتعديل رسوم عبور النفط .
* الأمم المتحدة : تدفقات اللاجئين الجنوبيين للسودان تجاوزت التوقعات .
* البرلمان : تأمين الخرطوم خط أحمر لا يحتمل التهاون .
* ايلا يصدر قرارا بتعيين مدير عام للنفايات بالولاية .
* إغلاق ملف قضية معدني دلقو .
* اتجاه لإدخال هرمون الدم لمرضى الفشل الكلوي في العلاج المجاني .

الأيام :-
* شكوك في انطلاق جولة مفاوضات سلام الجنوب في موعدها واستمرار تدهور الأوضاع الأمنية والاقتصادية .
* الأمم المتحدة : تدفقات لاجئي الجنوب للسودان فوق المتوقع .
* السودان يخطط لإضافة 4055 ميغاواط بحلول 2020 لتجاوز عجز الكهرباء .
* الوطني : لن نسمح لأي أحد باختطاف "الحوار" .
* العلاقات بين الخرطوم وجوبا على رأس مباحثات البشير وأمبيكي اليوم .

الوفاق :-
* المهدي : لست بحاجة لأية ضمانات للعودة للوطن .
* المعادن تغلق ملف قضية معدني (دلقو) وتصدر قرارات صارمة .
* الفريق التهامي : لا وجود لخلايا إرهابية بالبلاد وأمن الخرطوم خط أحمر .
* الرئاسة تدرس إدخال الفشل الكلوي ضمن منظومة العلاج .
* تعيين دستوريين بالتعاون الدولي والموارد البشرية والسدود .

الوطن :-
* الإيقاد تقدم مقترحا بفصل الجنوب لدولتين .
* النائب الأول يوزع ((134)) ماكينة غسيل كلى وأدوية مجانية .
* ربط المخالفات المرورية بالترخيص .
* قرار باستمرار التأمين الصحي ل((45)) ألف معاشي .

الجريدة :-
* الصحة تقر بعدم توفر الهرمون المكمل لعلاج مرضى الفشل الكلوي .
* البرلمان يعرب عن قلقه من تنامي التطرف الديني وسط النساء .
* وزير الداخلية يمثل أمام البرلمان الأربعاء واستجواب لوزير المالية .

السياسي :-
* وزير الدفاع يتعهد بردع التمرد والقضاء عليه في كل شبر من البلاد .
* قرار مرتقب بتوحيد أسعار القمح المحلي والمستورد لكل المطاحن .
* داعية إسلامي يصف منهج شيخ السديرة ب((التكفيري)) .
* الرئاسة تعلن زيادة أدوية الفشل الكلوي ل(95%) وتتبرع ب(134) ماكينة غسيل للمرضى .

التغيير :-
* مشاورات بين أمبيكي والترابي وغازي بشأن الحوار .
* قيادي اتحادي : ما يقوم به الحسن الميرغني أخطر من داعش .
* المهدي يعين الواثق البرير مساعدا له .

الصيحة : -
* المهدي : أبلغت الحكومة بعودتي دون شروط .
* (7+7) : أمبيكي يعرقل الحوار . . ((الوطني)) : لن نسمح لأحد باختطافه إلى الخارج .
* الشرطة تنفي تدخل السياسيين في قضية مقتل مدير الأقطان .
* مكافحة المخدرات : إدراج الفياجرا ضمن الأدوية المخدرة و(70) بلاغا يوميا .

التيار :
* طه ((يكذب)) شائعة خروجه غاضباً ويعود غداً .
* حرمان أكثر من (700) طالب من التعليم بود الحليو .
* سودان جديد بأمبدة .. مأساة صامتة .

ألوان :-
* رسميا .. ربط المخالفات المرورية بالترخيص .
* رئيس العدل والمساواة المكلف ل(ألوان) : المؤتمر لا يعني السلام مع الخرطوم .
* سوار ينفي شائعة (الواتساب) حول إساءة التعامل لأحد المغتربين .
* جنوب السودان ينضم رسميا للجنة الأولمبية الدولية .

المجهر السياسي : -
* رئاسة الجمهورية تعلن زيادة ميزانية مرضى الفشل الكلوي ل(170) مليون جنيه .
* مسؤول برلماني : تدابير جديدة لمحاصرة انضمام طلاب الجامعات إلى ((داعش)) .
* مريخ السلاطين يفرض التعادل على المريخ العاصمي .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* التعليم العالي : تراجع القبول بجامعة حميدة لا علاقة له ب(داعش) .
* البشير يبحث مع أمبيكي قضايا الحوار والجنوب .

السوداني :-
* مجلس تحقيق حول حادثة سقوط سيدة بمطار الخرطوم .
* المبعوث الأمريكي يصل الخرطوم .
* التعليم العالي تستنجد بالبرلمان لمواجهة هجرة الأستاذة .
* البشير يلتقي اليوم بالسفراء المغادرين لمحطات خارجية .

آخر لحظة :-
* المبعوث الأمريكي في الخرطوم وتكتم حكومي على الزيارة .
* تفاصيل جديدة في قضية اغتيال مدير أسبق لشركة الأقطان .
* لجنة الأمن : لا خلايا إرهابية وراء أحداث الجموعية والهواوير .
* البرلمان يستدعي وزير المالية .

القوات المسلحة :-
* وزير الدفاع يتعهد بردع التمرد والقضاء عليه .
* نائب رئيس الأركان المشتركة يشهد انطلاقة مهرجان الإبداع العسكري الرابع عشر.

اليوم التالي:-
* ((التعليم العالي)) : مزيد من طلاب الجامعات التحقوا ب((داعش)) .
* توقعات بالعفو عن الصيادين المصريين والمعدنين السودانيين الخميس.
* ((3)) وزارات في حكومة الخرطوم للاتحاديين والقيادة الجماعية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز عناوين الصحف السياسية السودانية الصادرة بالخرطوم اليوم الاثنين 3 / 8 / 2015م :

الرأي العام :
– البشير يبحث مع أمبيكي اليوم قضايا الجنوب والحوار الوطني
– جعفر حماد مديراً للسدود خلفاً للحضري والتسليم والتسلم اليوم
– إيلا يوجه بحصر العربات الحكومية وإيقاف إيجار المباني
– المرور تشرع في ربط المخالفات المرورية بالترخيص
– مناوي.. بين عيدين
– صفقة سيارات الجزيرة.. تفاصيل جديدة
– رفع الدعم عن القمح.. بين التأييد والرفض
– نائب مدعي عام جرائم دارفور: تراجع كبير في مستوى الجريمة بالإقليم
– ثلاث وزارات بحكومة الخرطوم للاتحاديين والقيادة الجماعية

السوداني :
– مجلس تحقيق حول حادثة سقوط سيدة بمطار الخرطوم
– المهدي: سأعود للبلاد دون قيد أو شرط
– تفاصيل جديدة حول اعتقال شيخ السديرة
– قوش في حوار فريد لـ(السوداني): لم تكن هناك بيوت أشباح
– التعليم العالي تستنجد بالبرلمان لمواجهة هجرة الأساتذة
– المبعوث الأمريكي يصل الخرطوم
– بدء محاكمة (101) صياد مصري اتهموا بالتجسس في بورتسودان
– التعليم العالي: الوزارة غير معنية بانضمام طلاب الجامعات لـ (داعش)
– البشير يلتقي اليوم بالسفراء المغادرين لمحطات خارجية

اليوم التالي :
– التعليم العالي: مزيد من طلاب الجامعات الـتحقوا بـ (داعش)
– توقعات بالعفو عن الصيادين المصريين والمعدنين السودانيين الخميس
– الوطني: مقترحات جديدة من أمبيكي في لقائه بالرئيس اليوم
– الشروع في ربط المخالفات المرورية بالترخيص
– توزيع “134” ماكينة غسيل كلى لجميع ولايات البلاد
– الصحة تطالب بمجانية الهرمون المكمل لعلاج الفشل الكلوي وفقر الدم
– القمرات تطالب الوالي ومعتمد بربر بحل مشكلتي العطش
– وزير الدفاع يتعهد بردع التمرد والقضاء عليه
– اتجاه لزيادة مساحات نقاط انتظار اللاجئين الجنوبيين في البلاد

التيار :
– طه يُكذِّب شائعة خروجه غاضباً ويعود غداً
– احترس منطقة حمراء.. تحقيق مثير لـ”التيار”
– في قضية شركة الأقطان السابق.. المتحري ينفي صلة القتيل بالقضية الشهيرة
– حرمان أكثر من (700) طالب من التعليم بود الحليو
– سودان جديد بأمبدة.. مأساة صامتة
– خشم القربة تنفي إغلاق مدارس بسبب نقص المعلمين
– 46 جامعة حكومية وخاصة و120 كلية و22 تقنية بالبلاد
– الوطني: لن نسمح لأحد باختطاف الحوار
– رئيس البرلمان: نظام التقاعد بالسودان بحاجة إلى تأصيل

أخبار اليوم :
– رئيس الهيئة التشريعية القومية: مناهج الجامعات استعمارية
– النائب الأول يكشف اليوم لوسائل الإعلام المحلية والعالمية خطة إصلاح الدولة
– رئيس لجنة الأمن والدفاع بالبرلمان: أمن الخرطوم خط أحمر
– في قرار غريب.. استبدال اسم شارع الشريف الهندي بالخرطوم باسم رجل أعمال معروف راحل
– أفغانستان.. طالبان تبايع زعيمها الجديد
– تصريحات للبروف عمر حول المناهج الجامعية بالبلاد
– رئيس لجنة التربية والتعليم يقلل من خطر هجرة المعلمين
– الأمين العام لجهاز المغتربين: السودان ليس دولة مزاجية في تدينه ونحن ضد التطرف والإرهاب
– والي الخرطوم يوافق على كشف تنقلات المعلمين من الولايات للخرطوم

الإنتباهة :
– ترتيبات لمحاصرة انضمام الطلاب لـ(داعش)
– ارتفاع معدلات تدفق الجنوبيين.. انقطاع الكهرباء أربعة أيام بريفي بحري
– مواجهة جديدة بين مشار وقديت وجاتكوث
– علي السيد: الحديث عن أن نجل الميرغني سيحدث معجزة تخلف
– التعليم العالي: القبول لا يتم على حساب العام
– وقفة احتجاجية لأساتذة جامعة أم درمان الأهلية
– البرلمان: لا اتجاه حالياً لإغلاق جامعة حميدة
– زعيم المعارضة الجنوبي يصل “فقاك” بحراسة مشددة
– مجلس الصحافة يعتمد رؤساء اللجان

الصيحة :
– المهدي: أبلغت الحكومة بعودتي دون شروط
– 7+7: أمبيكي يعرقل الحوار.. الوطني: لن نسمح لأحد باختطافه إلى الخارج
– تجدد النزاع في الوحدة وواراب يؤدي إلى نزوح (35) ألفاً من المدنيين
– البرلمان يناقش انقطاع شبكات الهاتف السيار مع وزارة الاتصالات
– الشرطة تنفي تدخل السياسيين في قضية مقتل مدير الأقطان
– مكافحة المخدرات: إدراج “الفياجرا” ضمن الأدوية المخدرة و(70) بلاغاً يومياً
– نقابية تحذر من مغبة هجرة الكوادر الطبية
– متضررو الزاوية يطالبون الأمم المتحدة بحجز أرصدة الحكومة في البنوك العالمية
– لجنة الأمن بالبرلمان تنفي وجود خلايا إرهابية بالبلاد

آخر لحظة :
– المبعوث الأمريكي في الخرطوم وتكتم حكومي على الزيارة
– المريخ يتعطل.. والهلال يطارد
– الترابي.. سر (التكتيك) لمرحلة قادمة
– استشهاد فلسطيني في اشتباكات مع القوات الإسرائيلية احتجاجاً على حرق رضيع
– تفاصيل جديدة في قضية اغتيال مدير أسبق لشركة أقطان
– البرلمان يستدعي وزير المالية
– البشير يعيِّن مديراً عاماً للسدود
– المهدي يتهم بريطانيا بتدبير انفصال الجنوب
– حركة منشقة عن جبريل: سنتقدم لأي فرصة تتوفر لسلام حقيقي
– لجنة برلمانية تستفسر الاتصالات عن رداءة الخدمات

الأهرام اليوم :
– التعليم العالي: تراجع القبول بجامعة حميدة لا علاقة له بـ(داعش)
– قوات شرق أفريقيا تؤكد جاهزيتها لحفظ الأمن والاستقرار والسلام في القاهرة
– البرلمان: دخول العنصر النسائي في التطرف أمر مزعج
– بدر الدين طه: تفويج الحجاج سيبدأ في منتصف شهر ذو القعدة
– صديق المجتبى ينفي تعرض فد السودان لإهانات وتهميشه في الجزائر
– حركة دبجو تتهم السيسي بعد شفافية وتدعم مرشح أبوقردة لرئاسة السلطة الإقليمية
– مجلس الوزراء يجيز الوثيقة الإطارية لتطوير قطاع الكهرباء

المجهر السياسي :
– الوطني: ملتزمون بخارطة الطريق الموقعة بين آلية 7+7
– مريخ السلاطين يفرض التعادل على المريخ العاصمي
– شهادتي لله: رئاسة السلطة الإقليمية.. أمراض (التمرد)
– رئاسة الجمهورية تعلن زيادة ميزانية مرضى الفشل الكلوي لـ(170) مليون جنيه
– أنباء قوية عن استقالة رئيس حزب العدالة
– تفاقم لخلافات في حزب الأمة المتحد وقيادات تدعو لاجتماع طارئ
– برلماني يطالب بإقالة وزير الكهرباء وإعادة أسامة عبد الله
– المهدي: المستعمر البريطاني خطط منذ عام 1922 لفصل جنوب السودان
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تشكر الحبيب الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور كسلاوى وجزاك الله خيرا
*

----------

